# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Dhr mj somers

## mayke11

:Smile: ik heb een nieuw email adres.Dus de vraag nog eens ik heb al 3 jaar last van schokken in mijn hooft als ik wakker word.is er misschien nog iemand de die hier last van heeft.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Mayke, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Zou je mij je emailadres willen doorgeven via mijn privebericht? Dan kan ik die aanpassen.

Heb je verder linksboven via het zoekvenster al geprobeerd te zoeken naar schokken in hoofd? Want dan krijg je een heel overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan.

Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het Forum!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb je emailadres aangepast. Ik heb het wel hier verwijderd, omdat je anders meer kans hebt op spam-berichten.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## mayke11

Dank je wel.

----------


## Leontien

Graag gedaan!

----------

